# Looking for lid



## bottlebuddy (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi  folks,

 Maybe someone can help me out, I have a half gallon, yellow amber, Globe fruit jar (a real beauty), but it has no lid. Can someone tell me where I might find the glass lid for this beauty? I have looked on e-bay and a few other web sites with no luck. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanx in advance.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 11, 2007)

All I can tell you is just keep looking on eBay, they do show up there once in a while.  Also, go to any bottle shows within your range - they show up there on occasion as well.  Good luck! -Tammy


----------



## bobclay (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi bottlebuddy,

 Ask and ye shall receive...a nice amber GLOBE lid listed just today on ebay:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130079121698

 Bob


----------



## akronmarbles (Feb 18, 2007)

I have one collecting dust on my shelf if your still looking for one. Mine does have a small chip though.


----------



## akronmarbles (Feb 21, 2007)

Well I just listed my lid on ebay.






 Here's the auction link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Amber-GLOBE-fruit-jar-lid-Patent-May-25-1886_W0QQitemZ150093625664QQihZ005QQcategoryZ892QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bottlebuddy (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanx for the info folks, I appologize for not responding to the offers sooner, but I don't always get a chance to get on line as often as I would like. I am still looking  for that GLOBE lid if anyone has one, if not, my loss. I'm sure I'll find one eventually. Again, thanx too all of ya.


----------

